# Pronunciation of znikął and łzy



## brlln

Hello,

I need to know the proper pronuncation of the words"znikął" (from znikać) and"łzy" (from łza).
Thank you in advance.


----------



## robin74

brlln said:


> I need to know the proper pronuncation of the words"znikął" (from znikać)


There is no such word in Polish. You may mean "znikał" (3rd person singular past tense)
http://www.ivona.com/?tk=O9H2uBRn



> and"łzy" (from łza).


http://www.ivona.com/?tk=ODuNvKMq


----------



## brlln

Many thanks for the link. I search for such a thing a long time.


----------



## Faycelina

robin74 said:


> There is no such word in Polish.



Hi, there is a word "zniknął". 

Zniknął is 3rd person (only male) singular, past tense.
Example: 
1. Widziałaś może mój długopis? Zniknął mi gdzieś... --> Have you seen my pen? It disappeared somewhere...
2. Paweł zniknął wczoraj wczoraj wieczorem niespodziewanie. --> Paweł disappeared last night suddenly.

Sorry, I'm not allowed yet to post URLs as I'm a new member. But have a look at the website sjp.pl
You'll find there all correct forms of all Polish words (also znikać -> zniknął).


----------



## .Jordi.

Faycelina, read carefully what Robin74 wrote. Brlln was asking about _znikął_, not _zniknął_.


----------



## Faycelina

.Jordi. said:


> Faycelina, read carefully



Ah, sorry. Didn't notice it... But thanks to it, Brlln has now 2 answers in 1 
Cheers


----------



## robin74

Notice though that brlln was asking about a form of the verb "znikać" (imperfective). "zniknął" is a form of the verb "zniknąć" (perfective).


----------

